# what would happen if you bred an hm with a ct?



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Seriously I want to know, thanks guys


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

HM's with extended rays


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Depending the CT's form. If the CT is DeT, then you would probably get DeT with web reduction. But there should be 1 or 2 HM with web reduction. Continue breeding and you should eventually get CT with 180* spread. You can also work yourself to getting halfsuns.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

That would be pretty


----------

